# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερινοκαναρο 3 μηνων

## diriras



----------


## Gardelius

Μιχαλη, καλησπερα. 

Το βιντεο ειναι "private" οποτε αλλαξε την επιλογη να ειναι εμφανες και σε μας. 


Υ.Γ. Μετα θα το προσθεσω στο αρχικο ποστ.

----------


## stefos

απιστευτο βιντεο!!

----------


## HarrisC

πραγματικα απιστευτο.Ουτε παπαγαλακι νατανε.Πανεξυπνο και πολυ ηρεμο.

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλα ειναι φοβερο! Πως γινεται να το κανεις αυτο;

----------


## stefos

> Ουτε παπαγαλακι νατανε.


χα χα χα !!!.....σωστος

----------


## johnakos32

Λογικα ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι απο οταν ηταν νεοσσος για αυτο και ειναι τοσο ημερο ...

----------


## diriras

οχι δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι, το εξημερωσα μερα με την μερα

----------


## mrsoulis

Δε ξερω πως τα καταφερες αλλα πρεπει να ασχοληθηκες πααααρα πολλες ωρες..! Χρησιμο θα ηταν παντως αν μπορπυσες καποια στογμη να μας φτιαξεις ενεν οδηγο!

----------

